# Turning Time



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well have been home long enough for once to do some turning. Had a piece of poplar and decided I would do something different for me. It is a vase that is 9 1/2" across and 3 1/2" high. Walls are less than 1/4". The poplar was drab and nothing much going on so had some Transtint red dye so decided to give it a go. It has 8 light coats of lacquer. I was pleased how it turned out. The wife just absolutely loves it and is already in her curio cabinet. So guess that one is not going to be sold. I have two more that are in the finishing stage. Let me know what you think.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

you got skills bernie!! no doubt a bout it *S* 

the oddity of the color is what makes it I think, especially for a piece of popular.. not generally a wood with alot of character (cept maybe mineral stained popular)...how did you like working with transtints? 

I just got done reading about mixing a lil transtint in with shellac and applying. 

as always, well done!!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's really quite amazing Bernie! Fabulous colour! I'm speechless!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Deb and Bill. Bill I mix my transtint with DNA. I just mix it and try it on a the same piece of wood that was a scrap. I just keep adding drops till I get the color I want. I have a couple more I will post later as they are being finished now.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Truly magnificent Bernie and I now know what to do with my set of "Ubeaut" dyes, so far untried.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

AWESOME buddy!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

That's a great-looking "vahz", Bernie. Love the color.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. Appreciate the comments. 

Harry yes dye is a good thing I have found out. You can take a otherwise plain wood and make it shine for sure. This one and the others which are in the process of being finished were just white plain poplar and maple. The red on this one sure did highlight the grain.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

great color..really takes this up a notch


----------



## 63562 (Nov 19, 2010)

Very nice work and dye is excellent idea,


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Gal and Woody. Yes dyes sure do make a plain piece of wood and make it stand out. I am going to have to make another one of these as the wife snatched it up and won't part with it. The Art Gallery where my stuff is displayed and for sale wants one really bad. She has a lady she thinks will give $95 for one. WoooHooo.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Thanks Gal and Woody. Yes dyes sure do make a plain piece of wood and make it stand out. I am going to have to make another one of these as the wife snatched it up and won't part with it. The Art Gallery where my stuff is displayed and for sale wants one really bad. She has a lady she thinks will give $95 for one. WoooHooo.


Unless you're stuck for the cash Bernie, I suggest that you start to store your work with your family, because, when, well into the future your time comes, they are going to be worth a fortune, just like talented artisans in the past.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh Harry I don't have to worry about that. Everytime my 3 sisters come over for a visit I can plan on at least and I said at least 3 to 5 items for each of them walking out the door. My middle sister has a floor to ceiling glass display case the is filling up fast with my turnings. She always makes me sign them, date them and put the town on them. She told me some day I may be famous but I doubt that. I told her I am just a humble turning farm boy.


----------

